# Java und Mysql Problem über 24:00:00 Stunden



## User (16. Feb 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Java Anwendung geschrieben welches Daten von einer Mysql Tabelle in einer Java JTable ausgibt.
Es funktioniert auch alles wunderbar. Leider gibt es ein Problem bei der Darstellung der Werte über 24:00:00 Stunden.
Alle Werte über 24:00:00 Stunden werden in der jTable falsch ausgegeben. Ein Beispiel : die Stundenanzahl beträgt 27:00:00 Stunden. In der jTable werden aber 03:00:00 Stunden angezeigt obwohl die Stundenanzahl in der Mysql Tabelle 27:00:00 Stunden beträgt. Es wird also die Differenz der Stunden 27:00:00 - 24:00:00 = 03:00:00 ausgegeben. Alles unter 24:00:00 wird richtig dargestellt. Ist das vielleicht ein Bug im JDBC Treiber???. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären.

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!!!

User


----------



## André Uhres (16. Feb 2007)

Versuch mal die Stunden mit "getString" aus dem ResultSet zu holen.


----------



## SlaterB (16. Feb 2007)

von was für einen Datentyp redest du da in MySQL?
und welcher Datentyp ist das in Java?
was ergibt eine Ausgabe direkt nach dem Laden (oder liegt es etwa an der Darstellung in der JTable)

welche Anfrage + Code drumherum benutzt du überhaupt?


----------



## DP (16. Feb 2007)

User hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...



nutzt du calendar oder gregoriancalendar?!


----------



## User (16. Feb 2007)

Also der Datentyp in der Mysql Tabelle ist  "Time". Dieser wert wird aber mit einem Trigger berechnet und hat deshalb mit einem Java Typ nichts zu tun. Außerdem werden alle Werte des ResultSets mit "getString()" gefüllt.


----------

